# Forum More Stuff At the end of the day  It's International Talk Like a Pirate Day

## Cecile

So, let's have your best pirate jokes 
As in: 
How much does it cost for a pirate to have his ears pierced? 
A buck-an-ear.   :Sneaktongue:

----------


## Moondog55

No Piercing pirates ears costs a "Faaaarthing"
Why do pirates have arrrrmies?

----------


## goldie1

What do you call a pirate without a ship? 
A creative homeless guy

----------


## Moondog55

International Talk Like A Pirate Day - How To Do It 
AAARRRRGh me haaaarteees lets do some pillaging and plundering ne where's mmeee blunderbuss

----------


## SlowMick

May all ye timbers be a shiverin...

----------

